# So how old? (by teeth)



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

How old would a puppy be when they don't really have any baby teeth, but all the adult teeth are just little nubs?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

probably about 5 months.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

K. I figured she was 4-6 mos but wanted to peg it down a lil more. I go see her tomorrow, and I'm trying to gather info and everything...lol. 

I'm also trying to keep an eye on her ears...from what I have been looking up, there is a relatively small time frame of "Oh don't worry, they will stand up" and "What? you didn't tape them?"...so I am trying to figure that out too.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

My pup got his first adult tooth just before 5 months, lost the last baby tooth just before 6 months.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If it's a GSD, 5 -6 months. I've never had a 4 month old with adult teeth.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My pups are almost 6 months. At 5 months they started loosing baby teeth. I think it will take about a month and half to get through loosing the baby and getting the adult. Does the pup have an molars way in the back yet? The ears can go down during teething too. If you want to try feeding 1/2 a chicken back per day, do that. I think it will help work those baby teeth out and give some calcium for those ears. And I have never seen one loose all the baby teeth at once and have all the adult teeth being little nubs at once either. Could this pup be chewing on rocks and wearing the teeth down?

Just looked at what day you originally posted this. Did you get the pup?


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oops! I lost track of this thread! 


Well, things are different than they sounded on the phone!!!! I was told over the phone that instead of baby teeth, she had "nubs". These nubs were indeed her baby teeth!

When we went and picked her up, she had all of her baby teeth minus just the center most incisors. Those were adult and in.

In the past week she has lost some of the other ones, and the adult incisors have come in right after them. All other baby teeth are still there.

Does this mean she is about 3 mos?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pups start teething at about 4 months and finish up with their canines around 6/7 months. Have you noticed a change in coat from the puppy to adult wave along the back and tail? 
That happens about 14 to 16 weeks or so...


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Her coat seems to be changing now, on her tail, rump, and thigh. There are little gray hairs that I assume will become undercoat?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If she had most but not all of her baby teeth then no she's not 3 months old. She'd be at least 4, possibly 5 months old. Teething starts at about 5 months old. So if yours has ANY adult teeth, she's probably about 5 months...


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

She only weighed 28 pounds 3 weeks ago! She goes for her 2nd series tomorrow, so I will repost her current weight. She is way too small to be 5mos!  Even though she has grown noticably. But still, she could still be under 40. 

The past week or so she has been losing teeth (molars and premolars) like crazy. She has a few premolars and all canines left. The canines are solid too.

The adult teeth that are completely there are her molars way in the back and her incisors. The only adult teeth that were in when I picked her up were her 2 upper and innermost incisors.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just based on the normal for puppy teeth development, sounds like 5 months old. Size and weight are not a factor. Could be she is on the smaller side. Are we talking purebred GSD or we dont know? Even if purebred, she can still be quite small.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

TankGrrl66 said:


> She only weighed 28 pounds 3 weeks ago! She goes for her 2nd series tomorrow, so I will repost her current weight. She is way too small to be 5mos!  Even though she has grown noticably. But still, she could still be under 40.


Sounds like my foster. If I didn't have vet records with a birthdate, I wouldn't believe that she is almost 8 months old. She weighed in at around 35lbs last week. She has all her adult teeth (and has for a while) but looks (and usually acts) like a 4 month old.

She was underweight and most likely malnutritioned when I picked her up a month ago but is definitely getting taller and gaining muscle.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

She now weighs 35lbs. 

We wouldn't know if she is purebred-but she very much so looks and acts like a full GSD. I will post pics in the picture thread if I figure out how, lol.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Rerun said:


> If she had most but not all of her baby teeth then no she's not 3 months old. She'd be at least 4, possibly 5 months old. Teething starts at about 5 months old. So if yours has ANY adult teeth, she's probably about 5 months...


agree


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

TankGrrl66 said:


> She now weighs 35lbs.
> 
> We wouldn't know if she is purebred-but she very much so looks and acts like a full GSD. I will post pics in the picture thread if I figure out how, lol.


Abbie was 36lbs at 5 months. She was 28lbs at 4 months. Sounds like yours is about the same size.

We have her papers and pedigree, and yours is the same size, so I wouldn't say her size points away from PB. It is on the small side, but within standard. Abbie just reached 22 inches at the shoulders and is about 44 lbs at 1 week shy of 7mos. Like I said, small for her age, but within standard. If yours continues I would expect her to stay about the same...

Abbie got her adult teeth starting at 4.5 months. Her adult canines came in about a month or so ago...


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

When we first picked her up, she had every single one of her baby teeth but her two upper and innermost incisors. Those were just coming in and the baby teeth were gone. 

It has been just under a month since then, and her adult molars furthest in the back are in. All incisors are in. Teeth are gradually coming in from the back of her mouth. Her canines are not even loose. She has lost at least 3 teeth (all molar type) in the past week.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

BR870 said:


> Abbie was 36lbs at 5 months. She was 28lbs at 4 months. Sounds like yours is about the same size.
> 
> We have her papers and pedigree, and yours is the same size, so I wouldn't say her size points away from PB. It is on the small side, but within standard. Abbie just reached 22 inches at the shoulders and is about 44 lbs at 1 week shy of 7mos. Like I said, small for her age, but within standard. If yours continues I would expect her to stay about the same...
> 
> Abbie got her adult teeth starting at 4.5 months. Her adult canines came in about a month or so ago...


Her last checkup a week after we got her she weighed 28lbs, lol. Today she weighed 35.

I have pictures of her on my profile...a whole album  if that helps. 

I have read other info (multiple sources) suggesting teething starts between 3-5 months. Is the 5 month point more of a GSD thing?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You seem to desperately want her to be younger than she is. I understand she had most of her baby teeth, but no 3 month old is teething and getting any adult teeth. Rarely have I ever even seen that in 4 month olds, which means that when you picked her up, she was at least 5 months old. If you think she's too small for a 5 month old GSD, then she's either mixed or she's a very small GSD. The size and weight are not factors, the teeth tell the truth 100% when it comes to ageing puppies.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rerun said:


> You seem to desperately want her to be younger than she is. I understand she had most of her baby teeth, but no 3 month old is teething and getting any adult teeth. Rarely have I ever even seen that in 4 month olds, which means that when you picked her up, she was at least 5 months old. If you think she's too small for a 5 month old GSD, then she's either mixed or she's a very small GSD. The size and weight are not factors, the teeth tell the truth 100% when it comes to ageing puppies.


There is nothing desperate about it, thanks! I just am skeptical about her being 6 months, thats all. When I started this thread, I had not even seen her yet and was pondering how old she was.

All my books and resources just say when they get milk teeth, a big window of when they are teething, and then stating they get adult teeth at 6 months. I kinda wanted to trim it down from there. Am I just not allowed to question things? All I even meant by my other posts was to give more info so I didn't go off running she was X months old. Just to clarify...

"At least 5 months old" to still have all but 2 baby teeth? I am fine with her being that age! But if she is really that age, apprently I need to feed her more or something, lol. She seems small, which is ok but it doesn't make much sense.

I just clarified in a few posts as she grew and she went other next vet visit...the more info the better, right?

You are welcome to look at her pictures and guess her age or GSD/non GSD lineage if you are analyzing it that much. I am curious as well.

The way you worded that post really came across as rude to me. Chill out.


----------

